# Interior Infrared?



## Alighieri256 (Oct 14, 2017)

In this video of a few drag runs in the new Model S Plaid, the interior shots clearly show two infrared LEDs blinking in the rear-view mirror pod. Has anyone heard anything about this? Is it some aftermarket thing that this owner has installed, or is this possibly a revision intended to assist with Autopilot gaze monitoring? Example at 16:48


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Tesla added infrared LEDs over the in-cabin camera to assist the autopilot computer in identifying driving attention in dark environments in the 2021 refresh S&X.
Apparently it was added to 3/Y production a few weeks ago as well.
Hopefully it will soon be used to enhance (or maybe replace?) the need to torque the wheel to confirm the driver is paying attention.


----------



## Alighieri256 (Oct 14, 2017)

JWardell said:


> Tesla added infrared LEDs over the in-cabin camera to assist the autopilot computer in identifying driving attention in dark environments in the 2021 refresh S&X.
> Apparently it was added to 3/Y production a few weeks ago as well.
> Hopefully it will soon be used to enhance (or maybe replace?) the need to torque the wheel to confirm the driver is paying attention.


That's what I figured. I was just surprised that a quick google didn't turn up any meaningful hits.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

the new volvo recharge concept all electric wagon uses cameras *in addition* to capacitance steering wheel sensors to determine driver awareness.


----------

